#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  >  درخواست اموزش طراحی دو بعدی با اوتوکد

## Kambiiz

سلام من دنبال یک اموزش جامع جهت طراحی با اوتوکد هستم ترجیحا به زبان فارسی و تصویری باشه لطفا لینک دانلود ببدید ممنون میشم  یا اینکه راهنمایی کنید از کجا تهیه کنم یک اموزش پارسیان گرفته بودم اصلا جالب نبود کیفیتش

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

یک سایت خیلی خوب
خیلی ازش راضیم 
http://vatandownload.com/2010/10/%D8...B%8C%DB%8C.php

----------

*تاج*

----------


## Kambiiz

خیلی ممنون عالی بود متاسفانه چون فارسی نیست جزیتاتشو نمیشه خوب فهمید دیروز از توی نمایشگاه کتاب اموزش جامع اوتوکد پرند رو گرفتم کیفیتش خیلی عالیه در کنار این اموزشی ها تکمیل کننده میشه

----------

*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

http://www.learninweb.com/%C2%E3%E6%...A%E6%98%CF.php
دوست عزیز این هم یک آموزش به زبان فارسی برای دو بعدی و سه بعدی مستقل گذاشته خیلی عالی هست
هم خریدنی هست هم دانلود کردنی

----------

*jfrras*,*Yek.Doost*,*تاج*

----------

